# Info on Stihl hs74?



## Gold Coast Shipping (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi all - I recently picked up a lightly used Stihl HS74. Does anyone have info on this model? I can't seem to find much of anything online.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 21, 2017)

The HS 74 was introduced in 1992 and belongs to the HS 72, 74, 76 family. All these models have a 23,9cc engine with 0,7 kW. Fuel tank capacity was 0,37l. At the beginning of 1995 there was an update for the engine. Engine power has been increased approx. 15% to 0.8 kW.

This boost in power has been achieved by:

Different port timing
Higher compression ratio
Enlarged inlet port
Modified transfer ports
Modified gasket and spacer flange


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks DND. Any idea where I could find a service manual and illustrated parts list?


----------



## ray benson (Jan 22, 2017)

Gold Coast Shipping said:


> Thanks DND. Any idea where I could find a service manual and illustrated parts list?


Check your inbox for the ipl.


----------

